# NEW: FC Firemarks Orange Crush



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome! Huge accomplishment!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting, love seeing good news here!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Crush has been amazing to watch. He’s been like magic. I’m sure that will be an amazing puppy!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations.


----------

